# PELICAN 2360



## 1980z28camaro (May 27, 2010)

how good is it at 100 lumens, anyone own one,would you share your review.thankyou


----------



## kramer5150 (May 27, 2010)

Made in China
~$35
Out-dated emitter (by CPF standards)

At first I thought these were USA made, but thats not the case.
IMHO you are better off spending a little more on a Fenix, Quark, ET, Olight (etc) and getting a lot more light. But I do not own one personally. If you are on a tight budget, the RC-N3 from shiningbeam is more light for less $$$.


----------



## 1980z28camaro (May 27, 2010)

I have a fenix L2D i work as a mechanic and can not afford l91 batteries .I go through a lot of batteries.So i though i could buy a bright light and put cheaper batteries in.thankyou


----------



## Mike 208 (May 27, 2010)

I have one; my only complaint is the tail switch is way too sensitive. Slightly (and I mean ever so slightly) touch the switch, and it lights up. This prevents the light from being pocket carried (which is how I wanted to carry the light). I took the light back to the place I purchased it from, and all of the 2360 lights were this way. I bought the light (for $27.00)about a year ago, so the tail switch issue may have been resolved. Otherwise, it's a very good light.


----------



## ghostguy6 (May 30, 2010)

The anodizing is coming off of mine and the switch is way to sensative. The pocket clip also pops off every easily. Pelican really dropped the ball on this one.

If batteries in your L2D is an issue why not use the money to get yourself a good set of rechargable cells? I think youll be much happier in the long run.


----------



## drmaxx (May 30, 2010)

1980z28camaro said:


> I have a fenix L2D i work as a mechanic and can not afford l91 batteries .I go through a lot of batteries.So i though i could buy a bright light and put cheaper batteries in.


How's about investing in some rechargable NiMH (e.g. eneloops) and a charger? They'll keep the fenix running without breaking your bank.


----------



## PCC (May 30, 2010)

The one thing that Pelican has going for the 2360 is that they have a phenominal lifetime warranty on their products. Break it, damage it, roll it under a truck, send it back to Pelican and they'll replace it. If you are hard on your equipment or anticipate using it under harsh environmental conditions then it would be a good tool to have.


----------



## computernut (May 30, 2010)

I bought one for a friend of mine as a birthday gift. He's a non-flashaholic but works on cars and computers (his only other light was a 2D Mag). His wife says he loves it and keeps it beside the bed. The only reason I bought it was it took AA's, was available locally (only had a day or two to look for his gift), and was of decent quality. It fit the bill but even though I thought it was a pretty good light I probably wouldn't buy one for myself but it made a good gift light.

I'd suggest getting a Fenix TK20, I haven't gotten one yet but I'm thinking of getting one for my dad and it seems like a good all-around work light.


----------



## Monocrom (May 31, 2010)

Wish I had found this thread before I bought one. It's not the output I'm disappointed in. (I knew what I'd be getting.) But I didn't know this was a Made in China light. 

I have numerous lights which are Made in China. Don't have a problem ordering lights made there. I do have a problem with buying a light I'm led to believe is Made in America, and then I found out otherwise. Had I known that about the 2360, I would have just spent a bit more and gotten a Quark 2xAA model


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 12, 2010)

Due to an unusual delay, I didn't get to handle my 2360 until today.

All I can say is . . . It's even worse than you guys describe it!

Take a lead pipe. Polish it. Then hold it in your hands. Now you have some idea of what the grip is like on this thing. I mean, I've seen checkering that was purely cosmetic. But even that type of checkering usually affords a bit of a grip. The checkering on the 2360 is beyond ridiculous! It's shallower than an AIG executive.

I have a lot of respect for Pelican because the company actively supports the Troops. But this particular offering is just plain bad. If I ever meet a non-flashaholic who needs a decent light, I'll give them my 2360.


----------



## sORe-EyEz (Jul 12, 2010)

looks like this light should be supplied with a holster instead, just like their Pelican M6 series... :ironic:

have not handled this light before, but i am a fan of the M6 lights. :thumbsup:


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 12, 2010)

This light should be equipped with some real checkering. A holster isn't very useful when you drop this light due to how smooth it is. :sigh:


----------



## spikeytree (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi! I am also a auto tech and my l2d has been my go to light for years. (other lights i own a 6p malkoff, ld10, A2) Unless u really wanted a new light ur current light will be the best bang for the buck. A good set of NiMH batteries and charger will only cost $10 to $20 max and no light in that price range will out perform the l2d. Even if u were to upgrade ur light you will still run into the same problem of buying expensive batteries for ur light.


----------



## sORe-EyEz (Jul 12, 2010)

sounds like a design flaw... my Surefire E2L (single output) has a good grippy knurling but the clip side does not have knurling to rip fabrics, i remember 2360 having "knurling" all round. :sick2:

a holster will not prevent drops, but should minimise the odds of it being switched on when its clipped onto pockets or belts? not sure how loose the clip is, but i know how little pressure it takes for my M6 to light up half-pressed...


----------

